
Thousands at risk of tax errors as HMRC’s software struggles - concerto
https://www.ft.com/content/df96ab50-1aa3-11e7-bcac-6d03d067f81f
======
stuaxo
Given that it was probably made over a long time by the usual suspects (Capita
(known as "Crapita") amongst other "AcmeCos") this is unsurprising.

